# Rare Bows For Sale - '06 Tiger and more!



## KMarcheryHut

We are clearing out all the corners of our warehouse! Lots of hidden treasures!!!

Great deals on brand new, never shot, still in the box bows.

Just a few of the great bows we have:

*'06 Martin Archery Tiger*
~ this is the original Martin Tiger Compound Youth Bow
~ machined aluminum riser

*'04 Martin Dream Catcher Traditional Recurve Bow*
~ Riser made of Ovangkol and Bubinga
~ Limbs of Red Elm, fiberglass, and Ovangkol

*'04 Martin Hunter Traditional Recurve Bow*
~ Beautifully made with exotic woods
~ Hand made one at a time by Howatt for Martin

All of these bows come with manufacturers warranty.


----------



## ike_osu

I bought a Triad from KM great bow great deal and a good guy to deal with.


----------



## Rnfrazier

Any picss of the Tiger


----------



## JezterVA

X2 pictures and specs of the tiger would be appreciated.


----------



## johnnybravoo77

Dont usually toot someone elses horn, but I have bought a few things from K&M on e-bay; great prices, and fast shipping! So heres a toot, toot for K&M!


----------



## viperarcher

How much are you asking for the Dream catcher and what is the specs?


----------



## KMarcheryHut

Thanks so much to our customers for the great feedback! 

I will try to answer your questions here, if you interested in any of these bows or would like to see what else we have please click the links in my signature. 









This is the Tiger bow we have for sale. 
20# Draw Weight
31 1/2" Axle to Axle
5 3/8" Brace Height
17-23" Draw Range (Currently set at 20")
65% Let off
220 FPS

*Currently at $118 on auction in the link "our eBay store"*

You can find all the info on it on EBay, it is brand new, never shot, and has original warranty.

We had several of the Dream Catchers and Hunters sell already. I have one 2004 45# Dream Catcher left. I may have a 50# Hunter available, I'm waiting for a response from a customer who was considering a 2nd 2004. Neither are listed right this minute but I'm working on it.  They are also brand new, never shot and come with the original warranty. They are both on my traditional eBay site. 

Please click the links to go to our sites, we really do have a lot of great bows, some one of a kinds, some demo and display models, and great deals!

Thank you everyone for the interest and for the kudos! We have the best customers ever!!!


----------



## KMarcheryHut

viperarcher said:


> How much are you asking for the Dream catcher and what is the specs?


Hi Viper,

Thank you for the interest in our traditional bows. 

Here is the 2004 Martin Archery Dream Catcher, hand made one at a time by Howatt.










It's 45# @ 28", right handed, brand new, never fired, with original warranty.
Owners manual, traditional rest, bowstring, bowstringer, and Mossy Oak camo bow sock included.

You are seeing it here first, it will go up on eBay sometime today starting at $375.00. 

We also have an experimental Howatt bow that is made to be shot right or left handed. Its up for auction right now, Great collectible!

If you have any questions you can reach me at [email protected].


----------



## fgant10

*?*

just a few questions about your traditional gear. prices, condition, cost, shipping to Minot, ND zip code 58703. I like the dreamcatcher and the hunter on as well. what is this other bow that can be shot either left or right. any info would be like cooldude.

Fred Gantzer

fgant10


----------



## davydtune

ike_osu said:


> I bought a Triad from KM great bow great deal and a good guy to deal with.


Yep! I've bought a Rytera Bullet X and a Martin Bangle from them. Great people to do business with.


----------



## KMarcheryHut

fgant10 said:


> just a few questions about your traditional gear. prices, condition, cost, shipping to Minot, ND zip code 58703. I like the dreamcatcher and the hunter on as well. what is this other bow that can be shot either left or right. any info would be like cooldude.
> 
> Fred Gantzer
> 
> fgant10


Hi Fred,
Thank you for your interest in our bows. We use a flat rate for our shipping costs. $24 for traditional bows, $18 for compound bows in the continental US. 
Our left/right handed bow is a experimental bow based on the Howatt X200. The auction will be ending tomorrow. You can find all the info about it and all our bows on our eBay auctions. I hope that you will check them out, the link to our eBay auctions is in our signature.
Thanks,
Suellen


----------



## KMarcheryHut

davydtune said:


> Yep! I've bought a Rytera Bullet X and a Martin Bangle from them. Great people to do business with.


Thank you! And thanks again to all of you who have done business with us. We really do have the best customers!


----------



## KMarcheryHut

*2006 Tiger is ending in 1 hour!*

This is your last chance to bid on the original 2006 Tiger youth bow. Bidding ends in 1 hour.

We still have some great bows for you to check out!


----------



## KMarcheryHut

*Tiger sold*

Thank you to all who looked at our 06 Tiger.

We still have a lot of nice bows and great prices on both compound and traditional bows and accessories. 

Come check out our sites.


----------



## SandSquid

*Outstanding people*

I have orderd MANY times from KM and they have ALWAYS treated me like every customer should be treated, honesty, respect and fair shipping prices.


----------



## KMarcheryHut

SandSquid said:


> I have orderd MANY times from KM and they have ALWAYS treated me like every customer should be treated, honesty, respect and fair shipping prices.


Thank you SandSquid! 

Our customers are always the most important part of our business - We just get lucky and have the best customers!


Thanks again!
Suellen


----------



## KMarcheryHut

*Contact e-mail*

If you are trying to reach us and don't get an immediate response...

please e-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks!
Suellen :smile:


----------



## KMarcheryHut

kmarcheryhut said:


> we are clearing out all the corners of our warehouse! Lots of hidden treasures!!!
> 
> great deals on brand new, never shot, still in the box bows.
> 
> Just a few of the great bows we have:
> 
> *'06 martin archery tiger*
> ~ this is the original martin tiger compound youth bow
> ~ machined aluminum riser
> 
> *'04 martin dream catcher traditional recurve bow*
> ~ riser made of ovangkol and bubinga
> ~ limbs of red elm, fiberglass, and ovangkol
> 
> *'04 martin hunter traditional recurve bow*
> ~ beautifully made with exotic woods
> ~ hand made one at a time by howatt for martin
> 
> all of these bows come with manufacturers warranty.



ALL OF THESE HAVE SOLD! Please come check out our websites to see what new deals we have available for you!


----------

